# Canon patents a new Image Stabilization system.



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2016)

Be interesting to see how this plays out.  
Canon Patent Hints at the Future of Optical Stabilization


----------



## Overread (Apr 8, 2016)

Very interesting and likely a big thing for a lot of these superzooms on the market. I know that I find once you go beyond 300mm you can easily say "double" the 1/focal length theory for handholding. Having a second dedicated group for longer focal lengths might well help mitigate that aspect. 

So long as they can retain crisp sharpness across highMP cameras I'd say it sounds like a winner. I know Canon is working a lot with their IS - they've already got a new system in the 100mm L to account for back/forward motion so seeing them further improve upon telephoto IS makes sense.


----------

